# Some Beachs of BRASIL



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fernando de Noronha Island, Pernambuco
*









por CUPUAÇU 









por Zé Eduardo... 









por whl.travel 


*BARRA DE SANTO ANTÔNIO, ALAGOAS*









por Leo.Villanova 

*Maragogi, Alagoas*








por andregcesa 










por andregcesa 









por andregcesa 









por andregcesa


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*João Pessoa - Brasil*










*Maceió - Brasil*










*Maceió*










*maragogi - brasil*










*Japaratinga, Alagoas, BRASIL*










*Maragogi, Brasil*


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

Really nice places to visit!
Alagoas and Pernambuco states have the most gourgeous beaches in Brazil.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Brazil has one of the most georgeous coast of the entire world!! Amazing :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*PORTO DE GALINHAS*









By luizabasilio - PHOTOBUCKET









By lobianco_photos









By bonniemacb










By wtrsprite


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Great colours, the giant now wants to show the world its beautiful beaches, greetings from Mx !!!


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

i wish i could be on one of those beaches right now


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

* Tambaú Beach, Paraiba, Brasil*









por Rodrigo Vieira Soares 

* Tabatinga beach, Paraíba*








por Murucutú 

*Tabatinga beach, Paraíba*








por Murucutú 

*Tabatinga beach, Paraíba*








por Murucutú


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

amo Brasil... :drool:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

wayhigh said:


> i wish i could be on one of those beaches right now


[2] Me too!


----------

